
Machine Learning: A Love Story - msvan
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Machine-Learning/
======
greenyoda
This is originally from 2010, and has been posted to HN at least four times:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=machin...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=machine+learning%3A+a+love+story&start=0)

